# Beetles



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

I have two top bar hives, one did not make it through the winter. I just cleaned out the hive. I had hoped to harvest the leftover honey, but it has a fermented smell. I found a few ants, two different colored beetles, and some larvae crawling on the comb. 

Both beetles are black, but not solid black like the SHB images that I've seen. One beetle has reddish brown lines and the other has cream colored spots.

What are these beetles?

What should I do with the beetle and larvae infested comb? I don't want the larvae to mature. Will it burn?

If I see beetles in my second hive, what should I do?

Thank you

View attachment 29150


View attachment 29151


View attachment 29152


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

could be wax moth. do you see any strands of silk? yes, it will burn. could be larvae of that beetle.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

No silk.

I assume that the larvae are from these beetles, but what are they?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've not ever seen those before....sorry. 

I did want to compliment you on your pictures! Excellent clarity.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bag it or a covered container. Place in the freezer for 24 to 48 hours. Set it out afterwards and let the remaining bees use it.

I used to have a web site for iding bugs and such but lost it when I had a computer crash. Try a search engine with ID bug/beatle.

 Al


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

We burned it. 

Thank you


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Freezing it would have killed the bugs and larva. then you could have made use of the honey bee food and the wax.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had to know what the beetles are. Contacted a guy a friend told me about at the U of Wisconsin.

Hi Al, 


This is a type of beetle from the family Nitidulidae. Ã They're commonly called the "sap feeding beetles". Ã Your particular specimen appears to be of the species _Glischrochilus quadrisignatus,_Ã which is attracted to the odors associated with fermenting plants and sugars. Ã You can see reference images and additional information here:Ã http://bugguide.net/node/view/9684

http://bugguide.net/node/view/9684


 Al


----------

